# [DEAL ENDED] Upcoming Fire Deal - $25 1TB portable Drive



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Amazon: Upcoming Limited-Time Special Offer on Kindle Fire: 1 TB Portable Hard Drive for $25. Deal starts at 8:00 PM ET/5:00 PM PT.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I was just coming to post this. I've been needing one for a while so this is perfect. I hope they have them in other colors.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

IME at least, they only offer 1 color, but I expect this is going to fly out. Do not mess around trying for a color if you want this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, signed on, saw this and got it, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And they're gone!

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

heh, yeah... I missed out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> heh, yeah... I missed out.


Sorry.  I guess I got yours.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry.  I guess I got yours.


No biggie.  I was distracted briefly and late on the click. So my bad.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> IME at least, they only offer 1 color, but I expect this is going to fly out. Do not mess around trying for a color if you want this.


Oh em gee! I should have listened to you. I almost missed the deal...

I logged on as soon as the deal started. 0% claimed. Perfect. But that wasn't good enough for me. I had to have red 

So I clicked the menu and chose red...but it was $73...and now there were 64% claimed! 

I hurried up and rechose black...but now there were 82% claimed...eek!

Long story short...I got a black one. Whew! I've learned my lesson...beggars (and broke people) can't be choosers 

Now off to research my new toy...


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

ireadbooks said:


> Oh em gee! I should have listened to you. I almost missed the deal...
> 
> I logged on as soon as the deal started. 0% claimed. Perfect. But that wasn't good enough for me. I had to have red
> 
> ...


Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not even sure how I got it...I was trying to do time change math to see if it was now or an hour from now and grabbed my Fire (I was on my iPad) and logged onto the hotel WiFi, found the SO and all of a sudden it said "81% claimed" so I hit PURCHASE.  Then, I had to update the cart to erase two things that I had stored in there for some unknown reason.  My husband has no idea why I'm jumping up and down in the hotel room.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Dangit, I would have liked to get that deal.  The problem is, I don't even know how to find it, even if it was still available.  I looked on the website, then tapped Shop on my Fire because the OP sounded like it was maybe just available through that.  But I couldn't find anything.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Dragle, it was only available for Kindles with special offers. If you have them, the lightning deals are listed unders Offers at the top.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dragle said:


> Dangit, I would have liked to get that deal. The problem is, I don't even know how to find it, even if it was still available. I looked on the website, then tapped Shop on my Fire because the OP sounded like it was maybe just available through that. But I couldn't find anything.


Yes to claim the deal you needed..

SPEED! A Kindle Fire with Special offers AND You have to make the purchase via the Kindle Fire.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh.  I do have special offers on my PW, but not the Fire.  I thought even without them you were still supposed to be able to access them from somewhere.
ETA: Also, anything requiring speed and readiness is probably not going to happen anyway...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I am currently in a hotel in Elmsford NY . . . saw the text about it just as we were leaving to go to dinner.  If I'd been home, I probably would have jumped on it because that's a great price for storage . . . . but wasn't going to bother here. . .  there was value in not delaying leaving for dinner as we were going to walk there -- not far -- but we wanted to get there in time to eat and walk BACK before it got dark. (Two women in unfamiliar town.)

I'm not surprised they went quickly -- techie stuff usually does.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I just received mine  I ordered it yesterday with free ground shipping, which was estimated to take a full week. I'm so excited 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------

